# GOTM February 2009 - Eelblack2's "CST Killer" Custom Sherman



## DDDorian (Feb 16, 2009)

*February 2009 Guitar of the Month: Eelblack2's "CST Killer" Custom Sherman*

Congrats to *eelblack2* for winning February 2009's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership!

Not only does this make eelblack2 the first member to win GOTM twice, it's also the second time that it's been awarded to a Mike Sherman guitar. Our surveillance shows the two of them together, scheming up new ways to dominate the competition with grim determination:






...but for now, let's just enjoy the current winner in all its shiny glory:































*Quick Specs*
7 Piece Maple neck
Light Mahogany body, Flame Maple Top
Sherman Set-neck
OFR7 loaded with Graphtech Piezos
Seperate Magnetic/Piezo outputs
BKP Warpigs, Ceramic Bridge, A5 Neck
Kill Switch
25.5" Scale
Gold Hardware






Congratulations to this month's winner!


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 16, 2009)

AWEEEESOME!!!

It was the best one for sure.... congratz!!!!

Mike RULES!!!


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I'll of course pass the pickups on to the next winner as I'm up to my butt in spare pickups at the moment. 

I have a feeling there will be many more Shermans to arrive in the coming 12 months. 

7 string Gibsonish V
8 String Pointyish V
7 String Archtop Jazzbox
7 String Les Paul
6 String Patitucci-esque Bass
Doubleneck 7/14
7 String Iceman
7 String Nightswan
9 String Fanned Fret
8 String, 27.5" 31 Fret Thing
Pink Panther


----------



## playstopause (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## voiceguitar (Feb 16, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Thanks everyone.  I'll of course pass the pickups on to the next winner as I'm up to my butt in spare pickups at the moment.
> 
> I have a feeling there will be many more Shermans to arrive in the coming 12 months.
> 
> ...



Add a 7 deep carved Rg to the list


----------



## renzoip (Feb 16, 2009)

That guitar is too awesome!!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2009)

one word - WOW


----------



## jsousa (Feb 16, 2009)

beautifulllllllllll

get me some closeups on the fret/neckwork!!!


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Feb 16, 2009)

oh wow... here's a suprise! ...

congrats! that is one hell of an axe, no questions asked


----------



## yevetz (Feb 17, 2009)

GONGRATZ!


----------



## Alien DNA (Feb 17, 2009)

Spankin axe...well deserved mate!!!


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 17, 2009)

this month was so biased 
but a killer guitar non the less


----------



## nikt (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm not sure who should I congrats more. Mike or Lee?

Lovely project and superb work.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 18, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> I have a feeling there will be many more Shermans to arrive in the coming 12 months.
> 
> 7 string Gibsonish V
> 8 String Pointyish V
> ...



I seriously wanna change your av to this:


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 18, 2009)

nikt said:


> I'm not sure who should I congrats more. Mike or Lee?
> 
> Lovely project and superb work.



MIKE cause he built it, and LEE only shows it to us to make us suffer...  

Lol...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2009)

Damn that is stunning. Cool to see the pickups I sold Mike on behalf of Matt made it in there.


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 18, 2009)

Definitely all props to Mike on this and all his guitars. His stuff is just so consitantly amazing.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Feb 18, 2009)

Sroth Saraiel said:


> MIKE cause he built it, and LEE only shows it to us to make us suffer...
> 
> Lol...


----------



## guitarxtc (Feb 18, 2009)

wow!!!


----------



## Panterica (Feb 19, 2009)

luv it
my fav 7 so far


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 21, 2009)

Incredible stuff, dude, thats just beautiful. Props to Mr. Sherman


----------



## Harry (Feb 21, 2009)

Sherman makes amazing stuff.
Congrats dude, that guitar is killer


----------



## junnnu (Feb 27, 2009)

GAS towads custom 7-srting increasing... 

What a guitar, id like a private moment with it...


----------



## liamh (Feb 27, 2009)

Not what i voted for, but none the less, stupidly good looking..


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome. That's a beautiful guitar.  Congrats!


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Mar 31, 2009)

OH DEAR!! What a beauty!


----------



## ORIENTMETAL (Apr 1, 2009)

DUDE!!! THAT'S ONE SEXY AXE!!!
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 26, 2010)

I know this thead is a year old, but damn that is a beautiful guitar.

Odd question: What is the color/finish on this thing?


----------



## JonesTown (Mar 3, 2010)

eelblack2 said:


> Thanks everyone.  I'll of course pass the pickups on to the next winner as I'm up to my butt in spare pickups at the moment.
> 
> I have a feeling there will be many more Shermans to arrive in the coming 12 months.
> 
> ...


 A 7 String Les Paul & 7 String Iceman !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jats (Mar 9, 2010)

Woah.. that's incredible!


----------



## dewy (Mar 13, 2010)

Absolutely GORGEOUS guitar.

I will have a Sherman one day.

One day.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 19, 2010)

That is probably one of the nicest guitars I've ever seen. O. M. F. G.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Apr 8, 2010)

Gorgeous. I want an 8 string so bad.


----------

